# Newsletter versenden - Datenbank Design



## beta20 (5. Okt 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Frage zum Datenbank Design / Erstellung.

Ich habe folgende Tabellen:
a) Campaign
b) Subscriber

Campaign "*ABC*" hat *100.000* Subscriber

Nun meine Frage:
Wenn ich eine Campaign anstoße, soll ich dann erstmal 100.000  neue Datenbankeinträge erstellen in einer Tabelle "CampaignSubscriberSend".
In dieser Tabelle speichere ich dann:
- ID
- Subscriber_FK
- Campaign_FK
- Status (sent, outstanding, cancel).
-> Sprich ich speichere den Status zu jedem einzelnen Subscriber, ob die Email bereits rausging oder nicht...

Oder soll ich erst dann einen Eintrag erstellen, wenn die Email rausging / versucht rauszugehen?
Dann bekäme ich eben die noch ausstehenden Emails nur heraus, in dem ich sie von den bereits gesendeten abziehe?

Ich tendiere zu Option2 - würde aber gerne eine Meinung hören.

Vielen Dank


----------

